# anyone tow with a nissan qashqai?



## china (28 February 2010)

are they any good? my brother has just bought a 2 litre one. will it be anygood to tow one horse and a light trailer if i can find one!


----------



## Tinypony (28 February 2010)

OH says probably not, he says it's a town car and won't have the guts.  Have a look see if you can find it here http://www.cuddles.abelgratis.net/kerbweights.htm
Just checked, it's not there.  However if you have a read there is some useful advice on how to decide on safe towing weights.


----------



## Meandtheboys (28 February 2010)

Showing towing capacity of 1400kg with the 2.0 diesel - so you could tow a IW 401R with a lightweight TB type horse or pony.

Again not ideal, but for local events I can not see any reason why not..........


----------



## Tinypony (28 February 2010)

Bit like wearing a seatbelt really isn't it?  If it's safe for a short journey it's safe for a long journey, and vice versa.
Personally I wouldn't risk my life. and that of my horses, in something that isn't ideal.  I'm not being horrible, I just wouldn't push my luck with something so important.  Plus, if it's right on the limit it won't do your brother's car much good.


----------



## sbsmiths (28 February 2010)

Just bought a Bateson Deauville which is 850 kg and will be towing a 600 kg horse with a ford galaxy (haven't tried yet).  This has a max towing capacity of 2000 kg and I'm SH...ING myself as I know I'm pushing the boundaries.   Having nightmares about running out of "puff" on a hill!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Also will be very choosey about where I go so won't get stuck on wet ground.  Hoping to change to a decent 4 x 4 next year.  Sounds like the qashqai isn't the right one, sorry


----------

